# camera surveillance for deer camp



## polar bear (Sep 30, 2008)

I have a barn on a piece of land that I do not live on. That is where deer camp is located. I keep a fair amount of valuable stuff there. It has electricity but not internet access so I cannot monitor in real time. However I would like to have a chance to catch thieves on camera that might be useful for police. I would like the camera to be unobtrusive so they don't see it. It should be motion sensitive to trigger if someone comes through the doorway. It should not run continuously so I don't have to watch hours of tape with nothing happening. I should be able to turn it off when I am there so I dont have hours of tape of myself. I should be able to activate it when I leave. Should have night vision capabilities. Basically an IR trail cam would fit the bill, but I would like a smaller less obvious unit and one that runs on AC power that I can plug in and wire an on/off switch. Any ideas?


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

polar bear said:


> I have a barn on a piece of land that I do not live on. That is where deer camp is located. I keep a fair amount of valuable stuff there. It has electricity but not internet access so I cannot monitor in real time. However I would like to have a chance to catch thieves on camera that might be useful for police. I would like the camera to be unobtrusive so they don't see it. It should be motion sensitive to trigger if someone comes through the doorway. It should not run continuously so I don't have to watch hours of tape with nothing happening. I should be able to turn it off when I am there so I dont have hours of tape of myself. I should be able to activate it when I leave. Should have night vision capabilities. Basically an IR trail cam would fit the bill, but I would like a smaller less obvious unit and one that runs on AC power that I can plug in and wire an on/off switch. Any ideas?


Probably not the best forum, but:

Sounds like you answered your own question; IR trail camera. No need for AC power, many run for extended periods of time on four D batteries. There is still a "flash" in IR mode but some of the more expensive units are "flash" free.

The best camera system I saw was a digital video surveillance camera disguised as a smoke alarm. It could be hard wired or remote power source. That system ran $900.

Google is your friend.


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

I would think you could just wire in a voltage converter to a on/off switch between the camera and 110 outlet


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Depending on specifics I would try to not leave much in the way of valuables there. The camera is fine, just try to mount it away from an easy to see location.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

It needs to be one of two options, hidden in plain sight like the "smoke detector" model that was mentioned or really hidden. The problem is if they spend any real amount of time there they may take that bonus smoke detector also. Personally I would try to go super stealth mode and mount it in a nearby tree and camo it to look like a bird/squirrel nest. That and post very visable signs at the driveway and mount some fake cameras just to F with their heads. 

Like someone else said, dont leave anything of real value there because even if you have pictures/video of the crooks it doesnt mean you will ever see those items again.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

I would leave a msg in the fake camera for them:

"Smile num-nutz, the real camera is taking your picture now"


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

Build and Set up a bunch of large bird houses around the barn that look identical and have one of them house a game camera over looking the barn entrance or area that you would suspect a perp to enter.. Put them high enough that they require a ladder to access and just angle them down slightly.. Make them all appear the same so they have no clue that one is actually holding a motion camera..


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Wouldn't you wind up with a lot of bird pictures ? I'm going to build some similar type structures anyway and find out .


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Forget all the camera stuff just put a bear trap there you'll find out who it is next time you go there.:lol:


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

The problem with using cameras is the crook needs to be less than 6 ft away and looking straight at the camera. If those conditions aren't met, you won't get a clear enough picture of their face and a prosecutor won't want to touch the case. I've been down that road already.


----------



## Fog0fWar (Jul 12, 2004)

Polar Bear,

with a little study you will find a very neat set up. The new game cameras can be hooked to a cell phone and when the camera activates it will send the photo to your PC. Add to that a solar trickle charger and your system is maint. free.

The government uses this steup along borders and such. Hidden security 24/7. Go check it out..

Fog


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Fog0fWar said:


> Polar Bear,
> 
> with a little study you will find a very neat set up. The new game cameras can be hooked to a cell phone and when the camera activates it will send the photo to your PC. Add to that a solar trickle charger and your system is maint. free.
> 
> ...


 
Yep...but there is a monthly fee


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

I was just looking at these last week. Check out Tigerdirect.com, they have a bunch on there. From my experience using a similar system in our warehouse, I would opt for the 8 channel. We have 4 and you just dint get the coverage thats necessary. Plus you cant add on to a 4 channel. Anyway, here are some options for you.

4 channel
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5650209&Sku=N247-1014


8 Channel
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6429078&Sku=N247-1058


16 Channel
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6429574&Sku=Q300-2674


Here's some spy cameras too
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/category_slc.asp?CatId=5967


----------

